# Modern Arnis events in Germany



## Dieter (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello everybody,

I would like to inform you about some of our (DAV) Modern Arnis seminars.

Besides the normal ones, that I teach, we have  some seminar highlights in the next months/year.

First we have 2 seminars with Chistion Casquez, 9th Dan Modern Arnis and Rene Tongson, 8th Dan Modern Arnis here in Germany. These 2 Masters are the most important Modern Arnis Masters of the IMAF-Philippines today, which is by far the largest Modern Arnis organisation in the Philippines. 
They are both cousins of Grandmaster Remy Presas.

The first seminar will be open to all Modern Arnis brown and black belts only.

It will take place in Frankfurt/Germany at the 30th/31st of October 2004. and it will cost 65 Euro, which is at the moment around 80 US$.

The second seminar is one weekend later, at the 6th/7th of November 2004 and it will take palce in Dortmund, at in same building as the FMA-Festival.
This seminar is open to everybody. It will also cost 65 Euro for Modern Arnis practitioners. 
For other martial artists it will cost 80 Euro, which ist around 100 US $

If someone wants to visit both seminars, we have the special offer of 110 Euro (136 US $) for both. 


And then there will be our next Modern Arnis Summercamp 2005!

It will take place from the 1st to the 7th of August 2005.
And, in addition to me and some 5th and 4th Dans teaching, we will have Master Rodel Dagooc, 8th Dan, from the Philippines coming to teach at the camp. 

It will be one week of Modern Arnis and fun with aproximately 100 other Modern Arnis enthusiasts. There will be around 20 training sessions, each 90 minutes long. There will be 3 to 4 lessons at the same time, so that the groups will not be too large.
The price is not definitive yet, but we aree looking at the moment at 300 Euro (370 US $) for the trainig including the accomodation and the food !!!

It will be our 9th summercamp and I can guarantee lots of fun and training.

Well, I am just wondering, if there will be some Modern Arnis players from abroad taking up the challenge and come to Germany for Modern Arnis seminars or the summercamp. 
We would be glad to welcome you here.


You can conatact me under 

datu@modernarnis.de

if you are interested or just write your questions here.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry, I was a little too quick. 
The correct name is of course Master "Christino Vasquez", 9th Dan.


Bob, I saw this mistake too late to edit it. If you could change this in my ortiginal contribution? This would be very niche, thank you.


Dieter

Regards 

Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 15, 2004)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I was a little too quick.
> The correct name is of course Master "Christino Vasquez", 9th Dan.
> ...



If Bob is not able to you might can ask Rich Parsons as well.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 21, 2004)

Just short notice of a Modern Arnis seminar I taught in Bielefeld/Germany.

It was open to everyone and we had a good crowd there of 70 Modern Arnis practitioners, of which 44 went for a grading.

This was a cool seminar with many students from different clubs attending.

I have added a little group picture, me being on the far right side with the black t-shirt.









Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice turn out Deiter.

I like all the red pants , it is what we wear in our club as well.

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Rich,

if you like the red pants, then here another one from our last summercamp.

Red pants and white t-shirt is our official uniform. Black belts may wear black t-shirts and/or a Bolero jacket.









Regards


Dieter


----------

